# IDF To Purchase More Aircraft



## tomahawk6 (17 Feb 2021)

The IDF will buy 4 refueling aircraft and 25 F35's and a squadron of upgraded F15's. Looks like they intend to be able to strike anywhere necessary.









						Israeli air force to buy refueling aircraft, 25 more F-35 fighter jets
					

***




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## MilEME09 (17 Feb 2021)

I think its sad that a country the Size of Isreal can maintain a fighter force much larger then us. Geo politics and existential threats help I guess


----------



## YZT580 (17 Feb 2021)

interesting that they don't consider the F35 as a suitable aircraft to do everything but still plan to augment their forces with the F15.  Maybe some lessons there for us regarding their individual strengths and more importantly, weaknesses.


----------



## dapaterson (17 Feb 2021)

With $3.8B USD in military subsidies every year, Canada's capital program would look different, too.


----------



## Quirky (17 Feb 2021)

dapaterson said:


> With $3.8B USD in military subsidies every year, Canada's capital program would look different, too.



Our procurement system is the biggest obstacle, not money. Israel doesn’t dither around selecting something, even if it means mostly American. It’s a disgrace on Canada’s part we are still flying 80s era fighters while the IDF has multiple F35s in service.


----------



## CBH99 (17 Feb 2021)

Our procurement system is extremely inefficient.  Nobody can argue that.

However, 3.8B in US funds ANNUALLY to be used to capital procurement?  I think we’d all be looking pretty formidable with an extra $4B of fancy kit each year (that we don’t have to pay for monetarily)


----------



## Quirky (18 Feb 2021)

CBH99 said:


> Our procurement system is extremely inefficient.  Nobody can argue that.
> 
> However, 3.8B in US funds ANNUALLY to be used to capital procurement?  I think we’d all be looking pretty formidable with an extra $4B of fancy kit each year (that we don’t have to pay for monetarily)



Knowing how the CF handles extra left over funds, we would have new furniture every year not equipment and tools that was denied in the middle of the year.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Feb 2021)

Quirky said:


> Our procurement system is the biggest obstacle, not money. Israel doesn’t dither around selecting something, even if it means mostly American. It’s a disgrace on Canada’s part we are still flying 80s era fighters while the IDF has multiple F35s in service.



Israeli defence imperatives are slightly different from ours: like a few countries near by that might invade at any moment, as well as an ongoing insurgency that's proving hard to extinguish. 

Consequently, compared to we here in North America, a.k.a. 'Peace Island', it's somewhat easier to identify your strategic priorities and invest in those in a variety of ways.


----------

